# Natural Vs. Steroids?.... Whats Your Views?



## Michael (Dj) (Apr 21, 2008)

Ok... 
We all know that people who take steroids are bigger (Duh) 
Does that necessarily mean they are better?, I myself am a natural builder and find it really frustrating when i see other people (Who clearly are using steroids) and i seem to find myself thinking that they look better. 
Even though they may or may not be working harder. I have the deepest respect for all bodybuilders regardless of if they use steroids, Mainly because it requires so much discipline and self belief. 

But i get pissed off when you get cocky guy's seeing natural builders and claiming they are "Weak", "Not Big Enough" or other things. I have had it quite a lot. A lot of people seem to think people who use steroids are working harder, Is this true?


In all cases i think the small minded people of this world need to be re-educated in bodybuilding. Building muscle naturally takes much "MUCH" longer than if you do with the help of anabolic steroids. 


whats all your views.... I'd love to hear other people's points of view!


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 21, 2008)

Steroids, shmeroids.  

Who cares?

To each their own.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 21, 2008)

Michael (Dj) said:


> In all cases i think the small minded people of this world need to be re-educated



I think you said a mouthful right there. People who feel they are somehow 'better' than others in the gym for really any reason should probably just be minding their own business. Why does it matter how my neighbor trains?

Live and let live. If you prefer to stay clean then stay with that! Be happy you don't ever have to get all crazy chasing down the possible health ramifications and trying to fix them, and that you have a good time lifting weights and eating a good diet. Enjoy that for what it is, for your life - everyone else will do what they do whether its eating pizza and lifting the remote control or whatever.


----------



## Michael (Dj) (Apr 21, 2008)

Mudge said:


> I think you said a mouthful right there. People who feel they are somehow 'better' than others in the gym for really any reason should probably just be minding their own business. Why does it matter how my neighbor trains?
> 
> Live and let live. If you prefer to stay clean then stay with that! Be happy you don't ever have to get all crazy chasing down the possible health ramifications and trying to fix them, and that you have a good time lifting weights and eating a good diet. Enjoy that for what it is, for your life - everyone else will do what they do whether its eating pizza and lifting the remote control or whatever.



I couldn't agree more with you! Well Said.
I hate it when people clearly show off in the gym, Even worse when they got nothing to show off!


----------



## Yanick (Apr 21, 2008)

From a third party perspective its not that they are harder working or better people. They just look better (generally speaking, avg juicehead next to an average natural trainee). 

Layman don't know what it takes to be a bodybuilder. There was a guy i knew through friends who would come out with us on weekends and what not. I was training my ass off at that time and eating a super clean diet (carb cycling) but would go out on weekends get drunk and eat some not so good food afterwards. He would always make comments to me like, "hitting the juice eh?" thinking i do this kind of shit all the time. No matter how much i told him that i work hard all week and all he sees is 5-10 hours out of 168 he just kept on with his comments.

As far a juiceheads seeming to be condescending its because most of them are insecure dudes trying to get big bi's to score some ass. As always there are guys who juice who could be called true bb'ers, they have their training in check, as well as diet and drug use. These are usually the really big guys who stay big all the time, the others you can see when they are on cycle and off cause they swell up and are huge and muscular then shrink down and get all puffy.


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 21, 2008)

i look at it this way to each his own. i like natural but my training partner is not at all natural. i think it really dont matter as long as you are in the gym to do work and not be a slack ass more power to ya. how ever you get the muscle is up to you. aside from like implants it all takes hard work.


----------



## vader (Apr 21, 2008)

I just wish the government would stay out of the steroid banning business and leave us alone.
Why are they spending so much time and money investigating pro sports and so called steroid abuse when there are much bigger issues to deal with?
I just don't get it.What are they afraid of?


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 21, 2008)

that is a easy one bro. right now roids are a hot button becouse all the baseball bs. it is easier to bust a steroid user than it is to kick in the door on the meth lab down the street. also since steroids are so evil and hookers are killing people to get there next test injection fix ya know. oh and think of the children that have been snorting dbol. oh wait nah i dunno becouse its a hot button and they have nothing better to do.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 21, 2008)

I may be biased cuz apparently I have good genetics.  I look like I juice apparently, so I can imagine what I could look like if I did.  Honestly, I think id look stupid.

However, all but one of my friends who juiced could never lift as much as me.  The one that could has always excelled me, but it worked for me as a good motivator.


----------



## Hoglander (Apr 21, 2008)

For me... It's not legal. 

That's all I got for you.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 21, 2008)

as you get older you just care a lot less about what others think, so my response is I really just don't give a shit.


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 21, 2008)

Don't really care one way or another.  Personally I won't be using them ever unless when I'm 70 and need HRT, but that's the exception.


----------



## KentDog (Apr 21, 2008)

Doesn't matter. I have a lot of friends who have run cycles, though I don't think I would even consider them in the near future.


----------

